
Longhorn Distributed Block Storage for Kubernetes 1.0 General Availability - leonardteo
https://rancher.com/blog/2020/longhorn-container-storage
======
leonardteo
Was testing it since yesterday on some new bare metal Kubernetes clusters. It
looks really great. Congrats to the Rancher team for getting this to GA!

